# Independent Staves and adding/ removing staves in Sibelius 4



## Evan Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

So I'm writing some aleatoric music and I want to have a couple things. 

One to make it so that 2 staves become independent (meaning can have seperate tempos, barlines not line up, ext)

and Two be able to tacet a part/stave so that it ends with no barline, and I can than use a aleatoric bar to continue the pattern without the staf like a penderecki score.

hope that makes sense and thanks for any help!


----------



## DVincent (Apr 30, 2008)

Evan,

AFAIK there is no simple click-and-drag way of accomplishing this. Keep in mind that you can hide markings such as time signatures and barlines. (p. 63 of manual) You will probably have to get a little creative in order to get the noteheads to line up or not according to your needs.

_Staves with gaps in_ is discussed on p. 143 of the manual.

I can email you a .sib score where I did this if you are interested in seeing how I did it in a Penderecki-like score.

Derek


----------



## Evan Gamble (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh great once you told me where to find it in the manual (somehow I just couldn't find it anywhere before) I figured it out.

I'd love to see your score if you send it.

Thanks again Derek!


----------

